# Porn 'Ben & Cherry's' DVD maker sued by Ben & Jerry's



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*Soooo, let me see if I understand this. You don't want to be associated with porn (which, for its consumers, generally brings pleasure), but it's completely okay to defend a cop killer. Mmm hmmm.... *

*Porn 'Ben & Cherry's' DVD maker sued by Ben & Jerry's*

By Associated Press
NEW YORK -- Ben & Jerry's is suing the maker of "Ben & Cherry's" X-rated DVDs, saying the "hardcore pornographic" films have smeared the ice cream maker's reputation.
The trademark lawsuit was filed Wednesday in federal court in New York City. It says the sale of hardcore and exploitive pornographic DVDs and related goods would tarnish Ben & Jerry's Homemade Inc.'s name by creating an association with pornography.

Full story: http://bottomline.nbcnews.com/_news...ben-cherrys-dvd-maker-sued-by-ben-jerrys?lite


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't believe I'm typing this, but (for probably the only time in my life) I'm siding with the porn industry.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Need pics

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ben & Jerry's is suing the maker of "Ben & Cherry's" X-rated DVDs, saying the "hardcore pornographic" films have smeared the ice cream maker's reputation.

Im sure they were defending the " free speech " of a porn about palin though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

adroitcuffs said:


> *
> NEW YORK -- Ben & Jerry's is suing the maker of "Ben & Cherry's" X-rated DVDs, saying the "hardcore pornographic" films have smeared the ice cream maker's reputation.*


*

I'm guessing that's not all they smeared...

And now I want ice cream... Mmmmmmm...

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR*


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> I can't believe I'm typing this, but (for probably the only time in my life) I'm siding with the porn industry.


You should be ashamed of yourself for this one HH!!!!! There's nothing wrong with a good "Porn Night" between you and your partner!!!

I say it LOUD, I say it PROUD, I SUPPORT PORN!!!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not up to par with some porn parody names from the past like "Romancing The Bone" and "Saving Ryan's Privates."


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Would they change their tune if Mumia Abul Jamal endorsed the pornos? If Ben & Jerry's wins, I will DEMAND a new trial! No doubt evidence would have been tainted. Did someone dick around with the evidence? Would the descision be final, no ifs, ands or butts? I'm guessing that any judge who would take this case would be considered a real jerk off no matter how he/she ruled. Does B&J's make a Boston cream pie flavor? Just so long as no evidence is dropped in court, nothing worse than breaking your Cherry Garcia.

No puns intended .


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> It's not up to par with some porn parody names from the past like "Romancing The Bone" and "Saving Ryan's Privates."


 Don't forget "The Sperminator" "Buffy the Vampire Layer" "Pulp Friction" and "The Horneymooners"


----------

